# Planning Permission required to USE campsites? Help needed



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, 

As secretary of the Guernsey Camping & Caravan Club I/we are interested in any feedback from Motorhomers/Caravanners from Around The World as to whether there is any other Government/Local Authority out there that now requires an individual to obtain Planning Permission along with a fee to camp on a properly registered campsite.

It has long been a requirement in Guernsey because of our local planning laws for locals to obtain a permit to import a Motorhome/Caravan and store. The club has held various rallies locally over the years at the campsites and have had to apply and has received permission to use them on SPECIFIED DATES ONLY for no fee. 

Last year the Environment Dept amended the planning law and made a mistake in the drafting so now a Motorhome/Caravan is now classed as a tempory structure and requires individual planning permission along with a fee of £42.00 per application per unit. 

The club has had discussion with the dept and has managed to reduce that fee to £85.00 for our 7 applied weeks annually for members only but we want to build a case to annul this requirement and require feed back and help to build our case. 

Is there anybody out there that knows of any local Authority anywhere that has this riidiculous law or would like to post a comment supporting our case. 

Your feedback would be very much appreciated. 

In the meantime if you want to come and visit us expect to pay for the privilege OF GETTING YOUR IMPORT PERMIT. Our Tourist Dept would love to see you however and is on our side but also needs feedback. 

in anticipation of your help 

Cherekee 

Alan

Edit 17-06-2010 Fee charge reduced to £42 per unit


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

for club rallies we now have this
are you covered by EU law ?? if so take a look here
chapter


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

My wife spent all of her first married life in Guernsey and 3 of her 4 children are still there and we visit at least once or twice a year. 

Have always thought that Guernsey are missing a big trick in the lucrative tourism stakes by prohibiting M/H access and generally restricting camping and sites. Seems you are getting worse not better!

I know the roads are not conducive to touring on a small island but Jersey has seen sense and have a scheme where you can make one trip from/to the ferry to a pre-booked pitch.

Surely if the Crappos can get their act together the Donkeys can? :lol: 

Regards,

Noel.


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

chapter said:


> for club rallies we now have this
> are you covered by EU law ?? if so take a look here
> chapter


None of The Channel Islands are part of the UK or GB let alone the EU but are English Crown dependencies and part of The British Islands and self-governing.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Noel,

Of course the local sites are losing out unlike Jersey. Tourism is struggling over here with the massive decrease in bed-stock and the cost of getting here. Every £ spent locally is of great benefit to the local economy. Campers will spend in the shops/restaurants/local transport (because they cannot use vans as transport but of course caravanners can use their cars and buy fuel).

I understand that over 3000 campers (in tents) came to Guernsey last year, that is a lot of money locally spent. We also have a Black Hole to fill like the UK and elsewhere.

Is the Isle of Man happy to see motor homes/caravans?

Chapter,

We are not in the EU as such but do sign up to most of the usual legislation.

Thank you

Alan


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> Is the Isle of Man happy to see motor homes/caravans?
> 
> Alan


Yes, they are.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Noel,

Presume there are no restrictions or permits required.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Guernsey*

I have just bought a car from Geurnsey and was under the impression registering a vehicle was fairly straight forward as C02 emmisions, weights etc were no big issue.

Why these rules for motorhomes?
Are most of the inhabitants of the channel islands so rich and snobby that they see carvans/motorhomes as something very primitive?

™


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sorry to hear they don't want us, never been there and would have quite liked to. That attitude sounds like the UK plus some.

There are plenty of places where we are welcomed and some where we are at least tolerated. 

Forewarned is forearmed so it looks like we will just take note and go somewhere else.

In the meantime good luck in trying to change it, Alan.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Teenyob,

Not snooby but the law dates back to the late 60's when they changed the property market into a 2 tier system to allow a permitted number of 'outsiders' to spend loads of money buying a house in Guernsey and with caravans being seen as a possible problem they restricted there import. The law has not been changed since and my motorhome is still classed as a caravan as far as they are concerned/ We are not allowed to sleep in our van on our property but if I had a boat or horsebox in my drive there is no law to stop me sleeping in that.. This is what we are up against. Its not going to be easy!!!!

You would never believe the Island is at the forfront of the Finace World

Cheers

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shame*

Well that is a shame as I fancied a tour of the Channel Islands. More Guernsey and Sark than Jersey and the other.

But the law is an ass.

I can sleep in my Garden Shed as long is it is under 30 sq Meteres
I can sleep in my car on my drive
I can sleep in a tent in my garden
I can have a truck on my drive and sleep in that 
I can sleep Naked on the lawn providing we are not in sight from a neighbours window.

But I should not keep a caravan on my drive.
Though I can a motorhome, providing I do not sleep in it!

Madness


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> Noel,
> 
> Presume there are no restrictions or permits required.
> 
> Alan


Alan,

Quote from here "Contrary to the popular myth, CARAVANS ARE ALLOWED on the IOM, but you need to obtain 'import consent'. This is a very easy process, and as long as you stay on a recognized site, consent is not usually refused.

All you do is write / e-mail to: Department of Local Government and the Environment, Murray House, Mount Havelock, Douglas. (Tel 01624 685911. E-mail: Planning.DLGE at dlge.Gov.Im). At least two weeks notice is needed, and you just provide your name; address; dates of intended arrival / departure and name of the site you've booked.

With regard to ferries, firstly, if your trailer is less than 4m you can go from Liverpool on the Seacat, if it is over 4m you have to go from Heysham on the ship. Secondly, fares can get expensive, rising to peak of peaks at TT and Manx GP fortnights. However, discounts can be obtained by booking with Isle of Man Travel Services. (01624 820022)

The Isle of Man is a very nice place to visit. Parking is free everywhere, but in main town centres, you need a parking disc. Again this is free and obtained from shops everywhere. The IOM railways are very quaint and useful if you don't want to drive."

Best of luck with your IDC battle, you'll need it! :evil:

Regards,

Noel.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I notice 817 views and not one has come back to tell me they have found another Government that charges for a permit to camp on a licensed site. That is good news for us as it backs our case well.

I will keep bumping it on every now and again if you do not mind.

Maybe we might !!!!! just find one but I will not hold my breath.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I am still looking and waiting but it looks like we may be the only place in the World that requires a paid for permit!!!!

Alan

I am off to Brittany next week, maybe I will find one there.

Alan


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> I am still looking and waiting but it looks like we may be the only place in the World that requires a paid for permit!!!!
> 
> Alan
> 
> ...


Alan,

Have you tried asking our Caravan Club and Camping and Caravanning Club for thier comments?

Noel.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Noel,

Sorry for the delay in replying but been to Stratford and back today.

The club has several options which we will persue and contacting the UK clubs will be part of that, its just that as a member here with 43000 others I could think of no better place to ask the question for a start as there are members world wide I understand.

I am not expecting any mind you as only our lot could think of a scheme like this. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.

Alan


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Keep the flag flying mate, I would love to be able to visit using my M/H



Noel.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Just bumping this up after a couple of weeks away. I notice a good number of views and not one of you knows of any where else in the world following on from my original post question.

Well that is a surprise!!!!!!!!

Thank you all for taking the trouble to view the post.

Kind regards

Alan


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just bumping this up after a couple of weeks away. I notice a good number of views and not one of you knows of any where else in the world following on from my original post question.
> 
> ...


Maybe North Korea?


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

The club is having a committee meeting next week so just bumping this on again to see if any more reponses. I am pleased to see nearly 1800 views and not one telling me they know of such a negative authority regards motorhomers/caravanners both local and tourist.

Thanks again 

Alan


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Noel said:


> chapter said:
> 
> 
> > for club rallies we now have this
> ...


NOT PART OF GB AT ALL


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Whist not strictly to do with my original question I was watching Le Tour on Eurosport yesterday and a comment was made that in France it is a requirement for towns of more than 200 habitants to have available for travellers a place to rest/parkup. 

This "law" dates back from years ago when there was a lot of travelling workers and it was a means of getting them to travel to your village/town to offer their services as workers etc.

Maybe that is why France is so motorhome friendly. Larger towns of 5000+ can become an Etap and get a government certificate to proudly post around the town.

We can only wish in Guernsey and the UK. (apart from very few forward thinking towns like Canterbury etc).

Alan

2200 views and no one has found one yet for me . You are not trying!!!!


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

thieawin said:


> Noel said:
> 
> 
> > chapter said:
> ...


OK no need to shout  Should have said "The British Islands" :wink:


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi to those interested,

Some common sense has prevailed here in Guernsey. Following on from my original post the local caravanning club and campsites have abided with the requirements and obtained the permit and paid the £85 and enjoyed our local camps this year. We have again had to obtain permission for our 2011 camping calendar and received our permit which allows us to camp with no restrictions (apart from the fee). I think this positive step by the local authority maybe because Jersey is actively encouraging motorhome visitors this year and they are slowly seeing the error of their ways and may wish to follow the other Islands positive attitude in the future. 

We look forward to that day

Alan


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Guernsey*



teemyob said:


> I have just bought a car from Geurnsey and was under the impression registering a vehicle was fairly straight forward as C02 emmisions, weights etc were no big issue.
> 
> Why these rules for motorhomes?
> Are most of the inhabitants of the channel islands so rich and snobby that they see carvans/motorhomes as something very primitive?
> ...


 Prob they same type of "locals":roll: that stopped peeps parking on the Aldeburgh sea wall. 
How can the Guernsey gov stop you owning a motorhome.......its a motor vehicle....you do pay road tax and insurance?


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Its that the planning Authority like to keep their fingure on the pulse as to what is going on and are trying (and have been for years) to keep the Island the great place it is but sometimes they lose the plot in the process. We have not paid road tax for a couple of years now as we pay duty/tax on the fuel which is a good system (just like France) i'e those that use the roads more pay more.

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh I so wish that were the system over here for road tax. :roll: 
but we are told it would raise prices on food stuffs as the transporting would cost more.
getting back to your topic, sorry, that is good news and hopefully the beginning to the result you want.

cabby


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> Hi to those interested,
> 
> Some common sense has prevailed here in Guernsey. Following on from my original post the local caravanning club and campsites have abided with the requirements and obtained the permit and paid the £85 and enjoyed our local camps this year. We have again had to obtain permission for our 2011 camping calendar and received our permit which allows us to camp with no restrictions (apart from the fee). I think this positive step by the local authority maybe because Jersey is actively encouraging motorhome visitors this year and they are slowly seeing the error of their ways and may wish to follow the other Islands positive attitude in the future.
> 
> ...


Good news Alan, look forward to the day that we can visit our relatives over there using our M/H. Hope the IDC aren't going to let the Crapauds lead the way forever 

Noel.


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan,

Presumably you have seen the post from your fellow islander that "Guernsey is now open for motorhomes" ?

Here

Noel.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe this is a problem that the population of the island should take up with the local govering bodies.
Pointing out that the island is losing out on the valuable income from tourists.
Or maybe they do not want to see us.
Never mind france welcomes us with open arms.


I cannot find anywhere else where you need to obtain permission to use a licenced site

dave p


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Noel,

Yes indeed I am aware. Nuke or somekind soul has had the item on the home page (under the camp site additions) for some time which is a big boost for us. Steve and I are both on the local camping & caravanning club committee (I am secratary) who have been helping the local sites to formulate the latest plan.

The Envoironment Dept are now keen to followup this initial 2 year trial. The 2 local sites are happy. Fauquets Valley has had quite a few visiters. Last w/e they were full up with 8 I think.

It would be nice if any MHF'ers have been and would like to give some feedback on the experience.

Its a very positive step for which our club and local sites are very thankful.

Alan

p/s not sure how they like the roads though!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Cherekee said:


> Hi Noel,
> 
> Yes indeed I am aware. Nuke or somekind soul has had the item on the home page (under the camp site additions) for some time which is a big boost for us. Steve and I are both on the local camping & caravanning club committee (I am secratary) who have been helping the local sites to formulate the latest plan.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

Good news  Are we free to "tour" once on the island (unlike Jersey) or is it a one-way return trip between ferry and site?

Regards,

Noel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd vote with my wheels and go elsewhere.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Noel,

You are free to wonder but must be back at site in the evening as no wild camping. It depends on the size of the van, most locals only use the van when required to go to local camp/service etc. The main coastle roads are fine but the rest are just like Cornwall etc.

Obviously do not go to town as it is bad enough finding a place to park a car. The local bus service is excellent. Bring the bikes or walk is my recommandation. Love to see you all. We had some continentals at the w/e I have been told.

Alan


----------

